# Computer restarts whenever i try to burn a DVD



## computerfreak94 (Apr 11, 2007)

Helllo,

I am new to this website and i was wondering if anyone could help me with a problem. Whenever i try to backup one of my DVD's (gets old) using DVD Shrink or Nero the computer just restarts. I keep reporting to microsoft and they tell me it's Norton then they tell me it's a device driver so i uninstalled my graphics driver and still it didn't work. Even Norton is working alright. Please i have wasted 12 hours of my life trying to find a solution.

_BTW I have viewed the error log that windows provides and found out that crypt32 is also involved_


----------



## thehackedone (Apr 3, 2007)

Does it restart any other times?


----------



## computerfreak94 (Apr 11, 2007)

thehackedone said:


> Does it restart any other times?


Well it did restart when i was using Windows Media Player and when i started Mozilla Firefox.

I use WMP V11 and MF V 2.0.0.2 [i think]


----------



## thehackedone (Apr 3, 2007)

overclocked anything? psu wattage? age of computer?


----------



## computerfreak94 (Apr 11, 2007)

thehackedone said:


> overclocked anything? psu wattage? age of computer?


No overclocking, computer is about 4 years old and i have a good power supply.


----------



## computerfreak94 (Apr 11, 2007)

430Watts I think?


----------



## dgoebel (Feb 18, 2004)

Is it restarting before the burn, during the burn, or when the burn completes?
If it's after the burn completes, there is a setting in Nero (and many other burning programs) to restart system when burning complete. Depending on what burning process you're doing, read each of the dialog screens and check any "Advanced" settings.
If it's before and or during, is it possible you don't have enough free HD space for the
"cached" temp files created by the copying process?


----------



## computerfreak94 (Apr 11, 2007)

dgoebel said:


> Is it restarting before the burn, during the burn, or when the burn completes?
> If it's after the burn completes, there is a setting in Nero (and many other burning programs) to restart system when burning complete. Depending on what burning process you're doing, read each of the dialog screens and check any "Advanced" settings.
> If it's before and or during, is it possible you don't have enough free HD space for the
> "cached" temp files created by the copying process?


dgoebel it is restarting at the encoding process and no i don't set Nero to restart after burn. It has something to do with crypt 32. DVD Shrink could be a problem but i am not really sure

_BTW I use DVD Shink for the encoding and burning, i have 53GB of Free HD Space and it only needs 4.4GB _


----------



## loindoin (Apr 14, 2007)

Heya,

Reading your problem whilst looking for a solution to mine. When i burn my DVDs at anything higher than 1x or 2x speed (the thing is supposed to do 16x) the computer will just shut down during the burn.

Sometimes it shuts down at the start, others in the middle of the burn and sometimes and most frustratingly at 98ish%!

when its wound back to 1x it works fine...Nero has been set to not turn off etc and i've just checked my cache size on the hard drive and extended the available from 16mb to 999mb (i have enough HDD space)

I'm thinking that it may have something to do with heat and it all getting too much for the CPU but an AMD athlon 64 dual core shouldn't be so temperamental about this sort of thing surely??

anyway keento hear what other things come out of this issue.

Loinny


----------



## SamNOISE (Apr 14, 2007)

Phantom Reboots:

Had the same issue with a [new] PC running an [old] OS (98SE - due to some old software the PC was running that needed Win98). Trued everything, scans for Virus / Spyware / Trojans / Worms, swapping CPU, RAM, CD / DVD, PSU you name it... Ended up popping in a new HDD and loading WinXP Pro - problem gone!

Was it the HDD or issues with a conflict between the OS and motherboard (incorrect translation tween' OS / INF files / Mobo... dunno, but the thing is solid as a rock now!

Andrew D.

www.cdnav.com


----------



## loindoin (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah this is quite odd...so i suspected a CPU temp problem but i tried to burn at 1x tonight and the same thing happened not 5 seconds into the burn.... so it couldn't be CPU over temping yada yada yada....


Ive just been going over all the bios settings so we'll see how that goes...


----------

